# Wanting to start really small aquarium.



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi i saw on this 1 site http://www.melevsreef.com/pico.html that this is a 2 gal tank. If i did make something is there any fish that will be able to go in it? If so then what kind? what would i need to make it? any help or feedback will be very appreciated.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

You really shouldn't put fish in a tank that small, you could put in some live rock and maybe coral, but I wouldn't recommend fish.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

I can't find any fish that can go in a tank smaller than 10 gallons, so that wouldn't work, you might be able to put in a cleaner shrimp. I would just get a 10 gallon though, since nano tanks are way more expensive than a 10 gallon aquarium.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

The Panda Goby is a perfect fish for a 2g tank. They don't even reach 1/2". They are super cute and super expensive. Others that might do well would be redcap gobies as they stay really small. I have a goby in my 75g that is only 3/4". I wish I knew what it was. It looks like a smaller Catalina goby.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

I was thinking of putting in a few babies and then selling them to my LFS (aquarium illusions).So how much is the goby exactly? if it's over a hundred i might as well as get a 10gal tank. but i still would much rather have a 2gal. then it won't take up much room.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

The red caps, and catalina gobies are under $20 each. The Panda is wildly different from shipment to shipment, store to store. Expect $45-100 each.

Red Cap.









catalina goby









and finally the Panda, one of the coolest marine fish available.









I found a pic of the little red one living in my 75g but don't have an ID for it.








This little fish has not grown to be more than 3/4" in over a year in a75g tank.

While researching I remembered yet another possible addition. The Tiger clown, I've also seen listed as the full moon, goby. This character clings to the underside of rock work and rarely ever moves unless you add food to the water. Then suddenly they swoop out and look gorgeous.








Mine partnered with a pistol shrimp and they occupied a hole together like this, 









A baby yellow watchman goby and tiger pistol shrimp would make an almost guaranteed symbiotic pair creating a neat little display for a small tank.


*As always the disclaimer, All pics were taken from a simple Yahoo search. Credit goes to those that took the pics and uploaded them. Thank you for the use of your reference material for this thread. Any member wanting the link to the original photo may PM me and I will provide the link.*


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

I was just at my LFS and i talked to them about it. in a bit when i get the money (550) i'm gonna pay them to set up a 20gal aquarium. it comes with the live rock and sand and the filter and light. Then i will have the small one for my babies or sick coral/fish. Is there any kind of fish that will do well in a 20 gal. i want 2 clownfish and i want colourfull ones. any ideas?


----------

